

Ask HN: E Commerce transaction failure - digamber_kamat

After making a successful payment through my net-banking account i closed the window before the payment gateway could redirect me back to the sellers site.<p>My bank statement shows that the money was debited but seller site shows that the transaction was failed and "settlement requested".<p>Have I lost the money and product too ?
======
patio11
No. Send mail to the seller, tell them that you bought their product and that
an error has prevented their site from recognizing it. Ask them to fix this
manually.

If they don't fix it manually and don't refund you, speak to your bank and say
"Internet merchant did not deliver as promised." You'll get a refund.

Commerce is surprisingly robust.

~~~
digamber_kamat
I expected that there has to be some mechanism to cancel such transactions.

------
newobj
Dad? I didn't know you were reading HN now.

